# Knackered main propshaft?



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

So having just had a built gearbox fitted, bellhousing replaced and some other bits I've still got this terrible rattling at idle and a grinding sound when doing slow manoeuvres and pulling away, sounds awful. The garage are telling me it's the propshaft itself, something had possibly come loose inside it? Unfortunately they didn't have another one to offer me so I'm trying to source one myself.

Anyone else actually had to replace a propshaft for the same reasons? I cantfind anything online of anyone having attributed these sorts of noises to an actual failure with the propshaft?

Thanks!


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Muzza80 said:


> So having just had a built gearbox fitted, bellhousing replaced and some other bits I've still got this terrible rattling at idle and a grinding sound when doing slow manoeuvres and pulling away, sounds awful. The garage are telling me it's the propshaft itself, something had possibly come loose inside it? Unfortunately they didn't have another one to offer me so I'm trying to source one myself.
> 
> Anyone else actually had to replace a propshaft for the same reasons? I cantfind anything online of anyone having attributed these sorts of noises to an actual failure with the propshaft?
> 
> Thanks!


Many possibilities, check those links:









R35 Propshaft System have some noise...


found this interesting. anyone have any thoughts, opinions, any ideas in the pipeline for this? R35 Propshaft System have some noise (Maximum Racing bearing kit) R35 GTR,Maximum Racing 最新堆出Racing prpshaft beaing kit 可受800ps以上馬力9000rpm以上,180度高,如果忽視這問題,最後有機會發生啤呤損毀而爆波箱殼. Many R35 owners often...




www.gtrlife.com










Kaizer Motor GTR Bell House Rattle


Explaining the issue with the Nissan GTR's bell house design and our solution for this problem.




kaizermotor.co.uk







 https://www.nissan-techinfo.com/asistgc_1/diskdocs/1/S/T/1ST8.PDF











Nissan R35 GTR - OEM Used Prop Shaft (84831021) - Jap Performance Parts


SKU#412231 OEM Used Prop Shaft OEM Used Prop shaft for a Nissan R35 GTR. Please note: This is a sample photo, please contact us if you would like photos of the exact product you will be receiving.




www.japperformanceparts.co.uk


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Sounds like a very badly worn bell housing to me. Was it a new nissan bell housing with new damper plate or a modified bell housing done by the garage? If it was a modded one it is important for the input shaft that goes through the bell housing to be the correct fitment for the damper plate, I think there are three different spline fitments. You may have the wrong shaft to damper plate fitment.


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

barry P. said:


> Sounds like a very badly worn bell housing to me. Was it a new nissan bell housing with new damper plate or a modified bell housing done by the garage? If it was a modded one it is important for the input shaft that goes through the bell housing to be the correct fitment for the damper plate, I think there are three different spline fitments. You may have the wrong shaft to damper plate fitment.


Thanks, it was done by Severn Valley Motorsport, given their history with these cars I’d be very surprised if they’d done it wrong? It was indeed a modified bellhousing. 

It was them that told me it was the propshaft after trying a good one from another car on mine but I can only take them on their word on that.

Just seems very few documented issues with these shafts, it has me second guessing.

Thanks


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

The rattling at idle in the video sounds like the bellhousing to me. I had play in my propshaft so changed bellhousing. Although it had play it was quiet, no rattle. Had a refurbished bellhousing put on and now it has no play but rattles, pretty much like yours. But I don't have any grinding when moving etc so that suggests to me you have another issue unfortunately.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

I think the MY 17 bell house is the way to go now, i just had mine done its lovely and quiet


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Costs more though £1450 new from Nissan


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ive heard tell of an internal balance weight that comes loose, its the easiest thing to determine though, take the prop off and shake it !!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What was the history around the replaced bellhousing?


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Skint said:


> What was the history around the replaced bellhousing?


Nothing really, car was down at SVM for exhaust, brakes and to fit a built gearbox I bought. They checked play and told me the bellhousing needed replaced, it’s come back sounding worse than it ever did before and they’re blaming the propshaft.

I’ve managed to find another prop, it’s in at a local propshaft specialist today who are replacing the UJ and CV and checking balance so it’s as new and I’ve a place going to fit it for me Tuesday so I’ll know then. They did tell me though that this talk of internal balance weights is nonsense, the balancing (if any) is always done on the outside, they even showed me one of the original little balance weights stuck at one end.

Ill let you know how it goes on Tuesday. 👍👍


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have to agree with them.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

when mine started to rattle. Let me rephrase. When the rattle got to a point you could hear it over the radio I decided to put the 2017 bellhousing on, which comes with the damper plate. 

Car is way quieter, I can hear the clutches still but its a 2009 so they hadnt put to much sound proofing in. 

I think lots of people think changing the Bellhousing will remove the rattle, but a lot of the time the damper is the main cause.

Did SVM show you a video of the play in the propshaft?


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Blobbish said:


> when mine started to rattle. Let me rephrase. When the rattle got to a point you could hear it over the radio I decided to put the 2017 bellhousing on, which comes with the damper plate.
> 
> Car is way quieter, I can hear the clutches still but its a 2009 so they hadnt put to much sound proofing in.
> 
> ...


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

As far as the weight on the inside that info came from one of the most respected tuners here!
So ask for your old prop back and if it rattles when you shake it that was the problem


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Muzza80 said:


> So having just had a built gearbox fitted, bellhousing replaced and some other bits I've still got this terrible rattling at idle and a grinding sound when doing slow manoeuvres and pulling away, sounds awful. The garage are telling me it's the propshaft itself, something had possibly come loose inside it? Unfortunately they didn't have another one to offer me so I'm trying to source one myself.
> 
> Anyone else actually had to replace a propshaft for the same reasons? I cantfind anything online of anyone having attributed these sorts of noises to an actual failure with the propshaft?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi. I had a 2009/59 GTR and in 2014 I had a new propshaft fitted under Nissan extended warranty. I have to say I didn't think it was that bad but was picked up while the car was in for a sat nav replacement warranty job at Exeter Nissan. The mileage was about 35000 miles. Car had been a press car and demo with Middlehurst initially and featured in various magazines back in 2009 (with the plate N1 SMO). The car was running Litchfield stage 1 at the time although I subsequently found out it was previously a 4.25. I remember my dealer saying it was a £1500 job. Just saying so you know they can fail. I don't know if your noises are bellhousing or prop but hopefully you will get it sorted soon and for not too much expense.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Been trying to find the thread I read a year or so back re. Bellhousing replacement and is it this/that etc....there's loads of course.....but no joy yet. I've definitely read and seen a photo of a failed propshaft where the carbon and plastic had separated inside the shaft as well as worn knuckle/u joint. It also talked about being able to turn something 60 degrees to get better balance and reduce rattle. Sorry its vague but defo seen something on this. I'll have another look later, might have been GTR life thread instead.


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok so some further progress.
I posted up my video and information around the noises im getting post bellhousing replacement and a guy in the states replied with the exact same situation and noises on his own car and the garage he uses also had just replaced the bellhousing, they also advised it was the propshaft.

He had it replaced today with a good used one and it's cured all the rattling, they inspected the propshaft and the front universal joint had play in it which was allowing the propshaft to run visibly out of balance (as you can see in the video).






I got a spare used propshaft yesterday and took it over to a local propshaft specialist for a once over before fitting, they said the front universal joint was a touch notchy and should ideally be replaced, the rear CV joint was ok but could do with regreasing. Then check the balance on the shaft, this way I know for sure it's completely sound and best chance of either resolving my issues or ruling that out completely.

They called today after pressing the old UJ out, turns out it's some funky size they didnt expect and they might struggle to get a replacement, what they might have to do is machine it out a touch for a slightly bigger UJ cap size but I'll get it back next week at some point anyway.

So by the sounds of it it could all be down to a bloody £40 universal joint, if it can be replaced.

I'll update when I have more to report!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

I would say looking at that prop rotating is going to screw the bellhousing up the way its wobbling, so could it be the props are the problem and not the bellhousing? that the props are actually destroying the bellhousing by exerting that out of balance rotational force?


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

dudersvr said:


> I would say looking at that prop rotating is going to screw the bellhousing up the way its wobbling, so could it be the props are the problem and not the bellhousing? that the props are actually destroying the bellhousing by exerting that out of balance rotational force?


I completely concur, it could even be a combination of both
Perhaps the bearings go bad in the bellhousing which knackers the UJ on the propshaft at the same time, people then get the bellhousing done with a bad propshaft joint and still get the rattling,and the replacement bellhousing lasts no time at all due to this.

I see an opportunity here haha!


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Here's the correct CV for the other end too, would be wise to replace that too I reckon.









FOR NISSAN SKYLINE GTR R35 PROPELLER SHAFT CV JOINT PROP SHAFT BRAND NEW | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FOR NISSAN SKYLINE GTR R35 PROPELLER SHAFT CV JOINT PROP SHAFT BRAND NEW at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





In fact I'd say to anyone that's getting their bellhousing done now they should be looking to refresh the propshaft with a new CV and UJ (assuming as I say it can be easily replaced)


----------



## Slimshady201 (Mar 31, 2013)

Some good information here guys


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Muzza80 said:


> So having just had a built gearbox fitted, bellhousing replaced and some other bits I've still got this terrible rattling at idle and a grinding sound when doing slow manoeuvres and pulling away, sounds awful. The garage are telling me it's the propshaft itself, something had possibly come loose inside it? Unfortunately they didn't have another one to offer me so I'm trying to source one myself.
> 
> Anyone else actually had to replace a propshaft for the same reasons? I cantfind anything online of anyone having attributed these sorts of noises to an actual failure with the propshaft?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello mate. Just seen these posts. I’m on my third Bellhousing to cure. Vibration at 1500 rpm. Killing me. The mechanic pulled the prop shaft and there seems to be play next it’s notchy. Can you tell me if yours is fixed and where you both the Universal joint upgraded please?


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Johnny Mc said:


> Hello mate. Just seen these posts. I’m on my third Bellhousing to cure. Vibration at 1500 rpm. Killing me. The mechanic pulled the prop shaft and there seems to be play next it’s notchy. Can you tell me if yours is fixed and where you both the Universal joint upgraded please?


 So I’n the end it didn’t cure it, I fitted a brand new MY17 bell housing kit from Nissan and that solved it right away. I actually have the spare prop that I’d had the UJ replaced on and balanced and don’t need it as have sold the car a while back if you’re interested, ping me a PM 👍


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Muzza80 said:


> So I’n the end it didn’t cure it, I fitted a brand new MY17 bell housing kit from Nissan and that solved it right away. I actually have the spare prop that I’d had the UJ replaced on and balanced and don’t need it as have sold the car a while back if you’re interested, ping me a PM 👍


Yes interested mate. The cars in Milton Keynes at the moment. How much are you looking for?


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hey mate. 
No worries, can post it via courier.

£350 posted?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

I think the general consensus is if you need a new bellhousing don't bother eith a recon one, just get a brand new MY17 onwards genuine Nissan one (complete with new dampener).


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Muzza80 said:


> Hey mate.
> No worries, can post it via courier.
> 
> £350 posted?
> ...


Cool can we talk 07342972988


----------



## Johnny Mc (Mar 9, 2020)

Johnny Mc said:


> Cool can we talk 07342972988


Hi mate. Need to get this sorted soonest please. 07342972988


----------



## Muzza80 (Jul 20, 2020)

Johnny Mc said:


> Hi mate. Need to get this sorted soonest please. 07342972988


I’ve messaged you on WhatsApp mate cheers


----------

